# Just got her today



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Im so excited, lol. I traded my USPc for it. Now Im off to the range, Ill give you a report later. :mrgreen:


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

That looks really sharp.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

really compact waiting to hear how it shoots.congrads.
pete


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new MP. Will be looking for the range report.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Was it an even trade?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Was it an even trade?


I paid $30 for the M&P...Im happy. 

Now for the report....

I only got to put about 150 rounds through it because I had to go to dinner, but so far Im liking what Im seeing. I fed her 3 different kinds of ammo (FMJ, JHP, +P JHP) and no problems. I shot just as accurate as I did with either my Walther or my HK....I just have to get used to the fact that its only got 12 rounds, and not 16, lol. I also LOVE the ambidextrious controls (Im a lefty shooter).  I think Im gonna go back to the range tomorrow and throw a couple hundred more rounds through it.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Sexy!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> I paid $30 for the M&P...Im happy.
> 
> Now for the report....
> 
> I only got to put about 150 rounds through it because I had to go to dinner, but so far Im liking what Im seeing. I fed her 3 different kinds of ammo (FMJ, JHP, +P JHP) and no problems. I shot just as accurate as I did with either my Walther or my HK....I just have to get used to the fact that its only got 12 rounds, and not 16, lol. I also LOVE the ambidextrious controls (Im a lefty shooter).  I think Im gonna go back to the range tomorrow and throw a couple hundred more rounds through it.


that looks like a gun worth looking into. Is the takedown a pain in the butt, or is it pretty easy compared to the H&K or Glock?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I have an easier time field stripping this gun than I did my USPc. Its definetly worth a look.


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

sweet gun and im glad to hear your liking it ... man i wish i could get a gun for $30 like your old one, lol


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

For reasons I would list, I'm no longer a S&W fan or owner. But, that is one fine looking handgun. My brother has the duty size M&P9 and he thinks it's great. Seems like you got one that passed QC. Congratulations.


----------



## Warhawk (Jan 4, 2007)

Great gun, I have one just like it on layaway.

I sold my Glock 17 to get a full size M&P 9, within a week of shooting it for the first time I put the compact on layaway.

I plan on making it my primary carry gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> I paid $30 for the M&P...Im happy.
> 
> Now for the report....
> 
> I only got to put about 150 rounds through it because I had to go to dinner, but so far Im liking what Im seeing. I fed her 3 different kinds of ammo (FMJ, JHP, +P JHP) and no problems. I shot just as accurate as I did with either my Walther or my HK....I just have to get used to the fact that its only got 12 rounds, and not 16, lol. I also LOVE the ambidextrious controls (Im a lefty shooter).  I think Im gonna go back to the range tomorrow and throw a couple hundred more rounds through it.


 :smt023 Now that's what it's all about. Having fun with that new gun. I can tell by the way you are talking about it. Sometimes we get to serious about all this shooting. Have fun and enjoy.:watching:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

When I talk about the M&P I have always said that I didn't care for it. I rented one at the range and it was the first time I shot the S&W 40 round. I think that's why I didn't like it because I don't care for that round. I was at Gander Mtn last night and took a closer look at the M&P 9mm compact and I think I would love it so it is now on my wish list.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*M&P Smith & Wesson*

I too have a really nice M&P S&W duty gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is an old beauty you got there Jimg11. Sure would like to put a cylinder down range just for the fun of it.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Die hard S & W fan!!!!*

You will love your baby MP! My MP 9mm compact shoots as accurately as my full sized MP40 at about 10 yards or less. It will be my main carry gun with medium grips & regular sized magazine (not magazine with pinky extension) to make it as small as possible. 
I had some feed problems with the compact and contacted S & W service. They recommended me to send it in for repairs. I sent it via Fed Ex last Thursday (1/11/7). I have only had one other occasion to use S & W service and hope this experience will be just as satisfactory.
Below is a picture of crimped casings of the two failure to feed bullets. They hung up at the throat of the feed ramp. Also a picture of the lastest members of our family.

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l52/TxPhantom_2006/Jan-5.jpg

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l52/TxPhantom_2006/Jan.jpg


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

that is a kick ass gun :numbchuck:


----------

